# Vintage Dive watches rare brands!!!



## rellotger

Hello friends,

I'm spending my time looking, searching, and finding little jewels like the photo attached.

I love the dive watches from 70's. How much more bizarre the brand, better!

Those watches with case back with engraved diver.

The 100% waterproof, they do not have the screw down crown.

I do not know if any of you so with these watches, that every time I'm taking more care.

I encourage you to post your photos here, and explain the technical specifications.

We can create a good database of rare dive watches from 70's.

Here are some of my treasures:

KALTER AUTOMÁTIC
25 jewels
incabloc
automatic
swiss made
100% waterproof
stainless steel









MORTIMA SUPER28
SuperDatomatic
Waterproof 100%
Stainless steel back
















AMSA PARIS
17 rubis
antichoc
Waterproof 100%
Stainless steel back









KANDER
calendar
21 jewels
5 atm tested


----------



## bubba48

The only two diver I own

Galco-Gallet










Silvana


----------



## rellotger

Great Watches !!


----------



## john87300

French Kody from Paris


----------



## Malakim

Very nice watches - I have a new found love for these vintage divers. I'll have to find a few to add to the collection.


----------



## ptrbndr

Nice idea, rellotger.

For me, Montdor seems to be another rare brand. I guess this dive watch comes from the late 1970's or early 1980's (minute hand and hour hand modified 2012 ;-) ).









Here are some specs: ETA 2878, day french/english, uni-directional ratching bezel, 37 mm across, lug to lug 45 mm, lug width 18 mm, thick 13 mm, stainless steel case, waterproof 20 atm.









Any further information to the brand would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed Rooney




----------



## Eeeb

Dial pics are nice but movement pics give a wealth of information.

A lot of these were pin lever movements... at least some of mine are.


----------



## Renoldi

Very nice indeed, I'm a vintage diver watch collector too, ain't better hobby


----------



## rellotger

Vostok Amphibia from 1967:


----------



## Renoldi

I never saw another of theses

Prefect ( Swiss ebauche)









Isan't a rare brand, but have a rare russian quartz, from the end of the 80's









This one too, not a rare brand, but rare Sideral model...


----------



## river rat

Here are a few of mine.








This is one brand I never heard of Louis.








Seiko 6105








Aquastar Benthos 500








Tudor Snowflake








Eterna Kontiki Super IDF








Benrus Type II class A US Military issued Diver
That's about it for Diver's in my collection that are 1970's vintage


----------



## pilotswatch

A few 1000 meters:
Jenny Caribbean
Sandoz Typhoon
Technos Skydiver


----------



## cmoy

Funky divers guys! Here's a few of mine...

Jenny Caribbean 2000


















Philip Watch Caribbean 2000. Case back similar to Jenny's.









Squale Saphir 2001


















Thermidor Super-Submarino. Case back blank, no writing what so ever.


----------



## rellotger

Another rare diver vintage watch:

KALTER AUTOMATIC 25 jewels


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch. Movement is by Adolf Schild, something from the AS 1710 family (automatic winding plus date would make it a 1713, 1903, 1916 or 2063 depending on beat rate - there are actually some other variants with hack feature):

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1710

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Emre

not the brand but the watch itself is weird, like all vintage Glycines this one has also no info in the market, screw down crown, 20 ATM, water sports - dive watch. AS 1902/03 caliber


----------



## Lew

Great watches, beautifull. Congrats for all of you


----------



## Mike L

Here's mine1

It's not serviced, it runs very badly and it need's urgently a new crystal.

It is an Argil-watch

I've found very little and poor info on line


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello everyone  first reply on _*Watchuseek

*_Just love the subject... Vintage Divers and rare brands 

Bellus Extra


----------



## artb

How about a divers w.w. with fishskin strap using fine movement made by Lemania and also sold by Omega ~1940. First for Omega?
Has thick heavy screw back lead gasket case, do not know how pushers and stem are sealed. Maybe marginal for use by diver into back yard swim pool. 2000 Marcel with sharkskin strap is compact but a good depth watch.


----------



## pz93c

Not rare.










But I love the nekkid dancer case back.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello Divers 

Another watch... Bryma


----------



## ronnypudding

My two obscure vintage diver contributions (both French):

Mortima SuperDatoMatic:









And Majestime:









Nice watches all!!

Joe


----------



## masha

Hi Friends...

I have a vintage diver watch early circa 1970s... It has very handsome patina.... ZRC spatiale... french watch with germany movement PUW 1463..

Sorry, i can not upload the photo from my mobile.. You can look at my blog
www.masaaistimewatch.blogspot.com

Respect Regards,
Masha


----------



## masha

oh.. sorry... Masa Istimewa


----------



## Brisman

Bucherer Super Compressor 1971.


----------



## timesofplenty

Yema LeJour Superman, first series...? 









Mulco Escafandra EPSA Super Compressor:









Heno EPSA Compressor:









Bucherer Archimedes EPSA Super Compressor:









Mondaine 20atm:









Mirexal:









Doyle Silverhorse Sub 200:









Helvetia depth guage:









Desta (Tressa):









Aquadive Model 1924:









Roal 20atm:









Rodania:










Jaquet Girard:









Jenny 1000m:









Lucien Perreaux:









Titus 100atu:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wow, what a collection! The Helvetia with a depth gague is one to look after - it is very difficult getting replacement crystals for that one! I have seen some others with the same set up (most notably Nivada), there was a write up in a German watch magazine on them some years ago.


----------



## timesofplenty

Hartmut Richter said:


> The Helvetia with a depth gague is one to look after - it is very difficult getting replacement crystals for that one!


Indeed, no longer available.


----------



## Cancer1965

*Here's a few of mine...*

I have a few interesting additions;
Mid Sixties Aquastar
AS 1701
The single crown winds sets and operates internal bezel.
Was used by the Jacques Cousteau crew for a period. 








Jardine Diver
Powered by a Russian Poljot 2415 29 Jewel automatic movement (very unusual)
Screw down crown














Jegha
Pin pallet movement
Internal bezel














Smiths diver
Not currently working, awaiting repairs
7 Jewel Ingersoll pin pallet














Vantage
Made by Hamilton


----------



## HIPdeluxe

*Re: Here's a few of mine...*

Wonderful watches everyone!
I absolutely love (fairly obscure) '60's & '70's divers.
Here's some of mine...

YEMA Sous-Marine.









HAFIS 25j 20 Atmos









And although not strictly a diver...it is SUPERwaterproof!
One of my favourite watches in my collection.
EDOX Delfin 20 ATM with Maruman (Japan) vintage bracelet.
Acquired for the princely sum of NZD$6.00 (USD$5.01).


----------



## masha

*Re: Here's a few of mine...*

Just ZRC Spatiale 300 M ...


----------



## everestx

*Re: Here's a few of mine...*

Here are my vintage dive watches - a LeGant chronograph with a Valjoux 7733, an Aquastar, a couple of Seiko automatics, and a Rolex 5513









I love the casebacks of the older watches


----------



## georges zaslavsky

very nice ocllection of dive watches times of plenty


----------



## Asamcc

I have a watch made by AMSA Paris, 17 Rubis antichoc. On the back it has a picture of a diver with a fish. It says waterproof, stainless steel back. Could anyone give me any information regarding this watch, as I know nothing about it.


----------



## armian

Nice Divers! 
Displayed before - from M9 - 1969 Caravelle on Citizen 241 (11DP) 17J. With Devil Inside (666Ft)


----------



## pilotswatch

Nicolet


----------



## sixtysix

O&W Precision diver......


----------



## nsmike

My Technos Skydiver which is very different from Pilotwatches.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## pilotswatch

nsmike said:


> My Technos Skydiver which is very different from Pilotwatches.


Yes your right , very different. But both very beautiful.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

pilotswatch said:


> Yes your right , very different. But both very beautiful.


it shares the case than the certina ds 3 super ph 1000m


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Ostara... Unfortunately not a time keeper :-(


----------



## DaBaeker

all 60s'early 70s divers:
Acta:

Aquadive:


Bulova Snorkle 666:


Omega SM120 chronostop


OW Precision and Zodiac Seawolf:


----------



## Emre

FHF 96-4 movement Bucherer Diver,case indicates 70's. I think I bought it for the beautifully aged tritium hour markers ( this is how I justify my purchases, lol )

























Serviced last month, keeps perfect time, serves as daily beater nowadays...


----------



## pilotswatch

Rare blue


----------



## stratct

Giroxa automatic.


----------



## lp1974




----------



## HIPdeluxe

GENEVEX AQUASCOPE 
- 30ATM
- Automatic
- All Stainless Steel
- Rotating Inner Bezel
- 40mm x 40mm x 16mm (inc. crystal)


----------



## 104RS

I'm crazy about vintage divers as well.
Decided not to include the rest of my Vostok divers, I only included the one I like the most.
I've also got another great piece on it's way to me.


----------



## derids

HIPdeluxe said:


> GENEVEX AQUASCOPE
> - 30ATM
> - Automatic
> - All Stainless Steel
> - Rotating Inner Bezel
> - 40mm x 40mm x 16mm (inc. crystal)
> 
> View attachment 1185291
> 
> 
> View attachment 1185292
> 
> 
> View attachment 1185294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1185295


Wow, what a monster! Whats the dimensions?


----------



## HIPdeluxe

derids said:


> Wow, what a monster! Whats the dimensions?


40mm x 40mm ...it's a fair chunk of stainless!


----------



## sinner777

i had this ur-monster for a while. triple crowns, 42 x 42 mm


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Love vintage divers 
Here's some of mine 



Roberto


----------



## derids

My Camy Military/Diver, on its way as I type.


----------



## crazyfist

Came across this one at a swap meet...








After browsing the entire thread, I don't think I came across a diver dude (or is it a dudette?) with engraved nipples on the caseback, Duval really went out of their way with the details:









Don't know what is up with his right hand either.


----------



## lp1974

Don't know what is up with his right hand either.[/QUOTE]

goodness! he is smelling his pits while diving? its madness!!


----------



## 104RS

crazyfist said:


> Came across this one at a swap meet...
> View attachment 1189424
> 
> 
> After browsing the entire thread, I don't think I came across a diver dude (or is it a dudette?) with engraved nipples on the caseback, Duval really went out of their way with the details:
> 
> View attachment 1189425
> 
> 
> Don't know what is up with his right hand either.


Looks like a Baylor dial under another brandname to me.










Men's Baylor Black Cap SPORTS 17 JEWELS Swiss Made Rare WATCH | eBay


----------



## sixtysix

Just had this serviced:


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Keep it coming


----------



## Formula1980

This is a wonderful thread guys! It takes me down memory lane with regards to many of the watches that I owned over the years. I never thought I would see another Galco or Mortima, for example.

Unfortunately, the only watch in my current collection that is genuinely from the 70s is my DOXA 300T Sharkhunter. I will humour you guys with some pics of watches from the 70s that I owned and foolishly sold.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Formula1980 said:


> This is a wonderful thread guys! It takes me down memory lane with regards to many of the watches that I owned over the years. I never thought I would see another Galco or Mortima, for example.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only watch in my current collection that is genuinely from the 70s is my DOXA 300T Sharkhunter. I will humour you guys with some pics of watches from the 70s that I owned and foolishly sold.
> View attachment 1313472
> View attachment 1313476
> View attachment 1313482
> View attachment 1313483
> View attachment 1313484


I would like to see your blancpain fathoms, thanks for sharing these nice divers with us|>


----------



## pmwas

I have two vintage divers, both nice 
First - not a very rare one, but beautiful and well preserved - an early Edox Delfin 










And the second one, the legendary Soviet 700m watch for scuba divers. The original one, not a recent fake 










Both adorable in my opinion


----------



## djwnyc

My only rare brand dive watch so far, but I have a feeling there will be more!


----------



## 104RS

djwnyc said:


> My only rare brand dive watch so far, but I have a feeling there will be more!


Nice one, saw this one passing on the 'Bay if I'm correct?


----------



## 104RS

Formula1980 said:


> This is a wonderful thread guys! It takes me down memory lane with regards to many of the watches that I owned over the years. I never thought I would see another Galco or Mortima, for example.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only watch in my current collection that is genuinely from the 70s is my DOXA 300T Sharkhunter. I will humour you guys with some pics of watches from the 70s that I owned and foolishly sold.
> View attachment 1313472
> View attachment 1313476
> View attachment 1313482
> View attachment 1313483
> View attachment 1313484


Awesome pieces, the Doxa and the Tudor Sub are my favourites!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, waddya know - a jacked up Baumgartner:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Baumgartner 582(CLDD)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## djwnyc

You are correct! Seller was in the UK, which was a first for me. I love its chunky vintage style.



104RS said:


> Nice one, saw this one passing on the 'Bay if I'm correct?


----------



## Deldog

This is the best thread I've seen in a while! Thanks for sharing, guys, and keep 'me coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 104RS

djwnyc said:


> You are correct! Seller was in the UK, which was a first for me. I love its chunky vintage style.


I was a bit tempted when I saw it passing, especially since I had very good experiences with this seller. 
He sold me this one, which I already posted (in the pictures together with some other vintage divers) on top of page 6 of this thread:


----------



## redcow

Not rare and I certainly wouldn't dive with it but it is my daily beater and I love it!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

104RS said:


> I was a bit tempted when I saw it passing, especially since I had very good experiences with this seller.
> He sold me this one, which I already posted (in the pictures together with some other vintage divers) on top of page 6 of this thread:


great watch:-!


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## 104RS

Although this one unfortunately isn't mine anymore, I think it's still worth sharing.


----------



## barto

Found this in a flea market...I am going to restore it as soon as i have the time. At least it works like a champ!



Enviado desde mi XT615 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony C.

"Rare" is a strong word, but I feel comfortable characterizing this Candino as relatively uncommon.

Cheers,

Tony C.


----------



## Freud2004

Rare *Rodilex*, 17 jewels watch, 6 o'clock seconds.
I don't know much about the brand, i believe that was mount in Portugal with Swiss movement, probebely from the 60`s.
keeping good time, if someone know anything about the brand, please let me know.


----------



## PDESIGNDASH

Amazing thread. Any of you vintage Diver lovers ever heard of a brand called 'Lark'?


----------



## 3pointross

Longines ultra chron










Bucherer super compressor.


----------



## MP83

Chateau automatic diver










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## nicsynics

Hello,
I just bought this watch, Hega diver 17 rubies but i didn't find on internet, nothing about him. Do you know something about it?

Thank you,
Nicoleta


----------



## busmatt

Just found this old thread,

Never seen another Yema like this one
















TowncrafT Pin pallet movement made for JC penny
















Matt


----------



## howards4th

Whats the story behind the Yema Matt? 
Cool Towncraft, really clean.


----------



## busmatt

howards4th said:


> Whats the story in the Yema Matt?
> Cool Towncraft, really clean.


The story with the Yema:think:

i was on the 'Bay a couple of years back and this was going for a really cheap sum so I thought I'd bump up the price for the seller and ended up with the winning bid:-d

The dial is very sunburned as you can see and I have no Idea if the stripes are original or not but they are kind of cool and the bezel has certainly seen some action, the seller said it was from the '60s and I know it has been serviced and runs like clockwork;-) I don't wear it much as I don't have a thing for Divers but I feel I can't part with it.

Matt


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

That's a nice looking vintage diver.
It looks very much like Sicura.
Internal rotating bezel is almost identical.World timer side rule outside type bezel,sub second register on 7 o'clock.
This is typical 70's diver ,brand is unknown and it was one of many from that period.
I'm sure someone here will have some info.
Parts like back cover and that inside rotating bezel are already Sean on many other brands.
Great find



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Emre said:


> not the brand but the watch itself is weird, like all vintage Glycines this one has also no info in the market, screw down crown, 20 ATM, water sports - dive watch. AS 1902/03 caliber
> 
> View attachment 779751


Who said there is no information about vintage Glycine watches? I think you are being merciless to the company :-d

Well a pretty old thread.Many things changed in two years...:-!

I will correct myself,it is an AS 1901/03 movement,now I know that it was manufactured in 1973 and retailed for 149 CHF back then


----------



## nicsynics

Thank you!!


----------



## gery82

Hello,

Does anyone know Chateau dive watches? Are they worth collecting?

I wonder how great watches they are, say compared to a Mondaine diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alruts

Intra 20Atm, FE 4611 movement, case by MRP SA. Don't know anything about this company, but seen others with same case and bezel, Michel Herbelin, Zentra and Mirexal. Anyone?


----------



## QWatchQ

Waltham diver


----------



## fiskadoro

Anyone for Majestime?

This looks similar to the Rodilex posted by @freud2004 on page 8 of this thread. Maybe even the same hands! 17 jewels, cool date-window, keeps good time. Quite small but it's a fun little watch.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

There were several "Chateau" brands so it's difficult to know which company it belonged to. As for quality, that would depend on the specifications and the movement. Do you have any pictures we could base an assessment on?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## jelliottz

Not sure how rare these are, but here are my two Titus Calypsomatics. Left is ref 7840 and right is ref 8940. 









Love the gilt dial in the 7840 and the countdown bezel.

















Matte dial and stainless bezel are a great combo. 









I also own this little Orvin. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82

I don't know how rare in fact this one is, but sure there's no Mirvaine in this thread yet. A funky turquoise pulsation scale and squiggly seconds hand just gives a unique look to this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnavarrete

Circa 1973 Accurist -Manual wind ETA - 36mm

Not a rare brand at all, but perhpas rare enough model. Happy I found this early example in very good shape. It is now my to-go-beater.


----------



## dan_bsht

Checking in with this Duward Aqua star! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## convertor

Antique Mozer repeater+chronograph in a silver casing 30s and original strap of the time. Very collectible and historical thing - as the history of held it in his hands.

[COLOR="#B22222"]deleted by mod[/CO...464087040/55206/999920/IMG_0912_500.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## HelloNasty1

busmatt said:


> Just found this old thread,
> 
> Never seen another Yema like this one
> View attachment 1615865
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615866
> 
> 
> Matt


I see you have this for sale on eBay right now. Best of luck, cheers!


----------



## dan_bsht

Not rare brand but rare find I'd say!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## busmatt

HelloNasty1 said:


> I see you have this for sale on eBay right now. Best of luck, cheers!


Not me, I sold it ages ago 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## HelloNasty1

In flipping watches, two years ago can feel like ages


----------



## Oceankid

Here is an Orven Aqutatic diver from the '70s. It was probably more of a diver in looks than in function, tho. I really like its aesthetics.


----------



## bubba48

Two of the first WP watches


----------



## gery82

A rare bird from 1974


----------



## Giotime

Swank Gran Sport 150 (France). Working. Got this today no cost. Crystal is acrylic. Anyone know how the crystal is taken off to replace?


----------



## jimdon5822

Haven't seen a Vulcain yet. Here is mine along with a Vantage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny4

My Waltham lip from the 70s


----------



## jimdon5822

1974 Ladies Bulova Caravelle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

Tutus Calypsomatic, one of my all time favorites 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## KP-99

Croton Depthmaster

























Ernest Borel Diver 600ft

























Regards,
Peter


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Faux Diver ?? or something else? Having no big interest in divers, I bought this because it was a promo Valvoline watch with what turned out to have a Hamazawa Movement. Its not gigantic either. But IMHO opinion ..good lookin. Maybe I should add a back shot if I have one. I do, if thats any help in determining whether 
or not its a real dive watch.


----------



## dan_bsht

Duward Aquastar today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## franco60

Double-branded Darwil Super Squale from late 60s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

Please forgive me for resurrecting this thread, but for 2017, I've decided to focus a bit on vintage divers, since they seem to be a relatively good value compared to other types of vintage watches. My biggest hope is to add items with labels like EPSA, Jenny, and Squale, but I've also been keeping my eyes open for interesting no-name examples that have other things going for them.

Everywhere I look, there seems to be a glut of divers from the 60s and 70s selling for $150-$300, but the quality can vary tremendously. While browsing Etsy recently, I initially noticed this one because of the interesting asymmetrical case. Although it is beat up and a no-name brand, as I looked more closely, I found that it had a number of nice features:

39mm across
unpolished SS case with beveled lugs
original hands and dial with nice patina
30 atm depth limit
ETA movement; 2472 I believe, but a little hard to read. (Edit: Semi-quickset!)
Red and black alternating date wheel
screw-down crown


----------



## dan_bsht

badbackdan said:


> Please forgive me for resurrecting this thread, but for 2017, I've decided to focus a bit on vintage divers, since they seem to be a relatively good value compared to other types of vintage watches. My biggest hope is to add items with labels like EPSA, Jenny, and Squale, but I've also been keeping my eyes open for interesting no-name examples that have other things going for them.
> 
> Everywhere I look, there seems to be a glut of divers from the 60s and 70s selling for $150-$300, but the quality can vary tremendously. While browsing Etsy recently, I initially noticed this one because of the interesting asymmetrical case. Although it is beat up and a no-name brand, as I looked more closely, I found that it had a number of nice features:
> 
> 39mm across
> unpolished SS case with beveled lugs
> original hands and dial with nice patina
> 30 atm depth limit
> ETA movement (2472 I believe, but a little hard to read)
> Red and black alternating date wheel
> screw-down crown
> 
> View attachment 10421930
> 
> View attachment 10421938
> 
> View attachment 10421954
> 
> View attachment 10421962
> 
> View attachment 10421970


That's an interesting one! Need to research more though.
I've been chasing and hunting vintage divers for so long...
I'm very content with my current vintage divers...
My pride is this modern Calypsomatic









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNut22

My primary focus of my collection is 70's chronos. But they are expensive to buy and maintain. Then, I stumbled on vintage divers and agree that there seems to be a lot of value there right now. Here are a few gems I found recently










Squale 600










Jeder Mann Squale, with screw down crown....diverish










Aquadive!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

the_watchier said:


> That's an interesting one! Need to research more though.


I believe that Herma is a French brand, and that the watch is from the 70s. I'm not expecting to learn much more.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

aweome patina with whte hands.


----------



## dan_bsht

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> aweome patina with whte hands.
> 
> View attachment 14449035


Looks so beautiful

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Dan S

Dan S said:


> I believe that Herma is a French brand, and that the watch is from the 70s. I'm not expecting to learn much more.


Since this thread has been re-born, I will mention that I now believe that the Herma is actually in an unsigned Squale 25 atmos case. I didn't realize it at the time, but I have since obtained a Squale-cased Eagle Star 25 atmos and the measurements and shapes of the two cases are nearly identical.


----------



## Klaus Tickalot

A re-born thread so a re-born diver will match ;-)

Isomax (Aureole) (probably a rare brand)
1970s (convincingly vintage)
20 ATÜ and screwdown crown (convincingly a dive watch)
Stainless steel case 660-45-20, 40x38mm, lugs 19mm
AS 2066 17 Jewels Incabloc
blue dial with T swiss made T
bezel without clicks
lume and red part of bezel faded over the years









Funny about the dial when looking at Isomax under 10x magnification and certain angle is a shadow of the Logo Aureole and underneath 25 Jewels. 
Let's call it a "ex-factory-redialed-Frankenwatch"


----------



## rw93

WatchNut22 said:


> My primary focus of my collection is 70's chronos. But they are expensive to buy and maintain. Then, I stumbled on vintage divers and agree that there seems to be a lot of value there right now. Here are a few gems I found recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squale 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeder Mann Squale, with screw down crown....diverish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquadive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That aquadive looks amazing!


----------



## jimdon5822

Clinton world time diver with a very unusual month window in the bezel.







Brichot with pepsi bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht

I'll play!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Giotime

Chronosport. ~ 1977. 30 ATM Arguably in the running for first ever Quartz Dive watch

But it's real cred comes from being Magnum P.I.'s watch.


----------



## crodgers

Here's my latest.... note the second hand(s) pointless but a good talking point


----------



## liquidtension

Rare Turkish dive watch with ETA movement.


----------



## benaja




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Lord Nelson, w date. 
First movement I ever stripped and serviced. Hadda make it a keeper.

Inside has an EB88, simple but tough movement.


----------



## KasperDK

Here's the only I have that I think qualifies for this fine thread - so many nice watches.


----------



## ZM-73

1970's French Avelta


----------



## Liizio

My only non-Citizen-or-Seiko -divers, 30atm and 20atm Leijona Quartzes, and L-Special -branded 15atm Felsa skindiver.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some of my rare divers


----------



## cathodical

Love seeing all these, personally I think the vintage dive watches are a more reasonable size, modern dive watches are ginormous and don't fit so many people's wrists


----------



## cathodical

Here's my Vintage Omega Admiralty Dive


----------



## Newbie365

I have this supercompressor vintage diver from 1960is with A. Schild 1903 automatik movement, 36mm Very pristine condition


----------



## zevon

Hi
Philip Watch Caribbean1000 meters, Ref. 702










Richard


----------



## zevon

Hi
Enicar Sherpa OPS



















Richard


----------



## ChaseOne

Schiaparelli, Chronosport/Squale, Waltham, Omega...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## maritime

So many brands! A reason to become crazy , or crazy. Relentless and never ending search.
I don’t know if it is an illness but it is for sure


----------



## maritime

CONTAGIOUS!


----------



## chop25

My Squale 1553-020 A mixture of 60's-70's NOS pieces (dial, case and crown) and new ones (the ETA movement, lumed hands and the Bonetto strap


----------



## DaleEArnold

2 of my vintage divers.


----------



## DaleEArnold

Here's another I enjoy wearing


----------



## rlchoploc25

I have a Phillip Caribbean and a Squale 1545 (on the way) having the Tag 1000 professional style and same case.


----------



## mit.uhr

full stainless steel Tutima with a Lorsa movement.


----------



## Dan S

Wittnauer 4000 skin diver.


----------



## Oceankid

It seems like hundreds of companies were rushing to make diver-style watches in the late 60s and 70s to capture the interest (and money) of a growing population of dive enthusiasts. There are lots of diver-style microbrands out there with the default "5 ATM" depth rating, base metal cases and pin-lever movements. I don't consider these true dive watches, but some are quite attractive and wear handsomely if the plating is still intact and keep decent time if fully jeweled. 

Chris


----------

